# Wooden Dummy



## Tames D (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a wooden dummy. I'm leaning toward a free standing type, although I'm prepared to change my mind. I'd like to be able to check out a good selection to determine the right one for me. So... anyone know of a place in Southern Calif, preferably Orange County or LA County where I can actually see an inventory in person? I'm just not comfotable going the online catalog route. Thanks.


----------



## yak sao (Apr 10, 2012)

If no stores available, why not put in a call to a few wing chun schools in your area and ask them if they would mind you coming in to look at their dummy and ask where they got it....doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Tames D (Apr 10, 2012)

yak sao said:


> If no stores available, why not put in a call to a few wing chun schools in your area and ask them if they would mind you coming in to look at their dummy and ask where they got it....doesn't hurt to ask.



Thanks for the reply Yak Sao. Good question. I'm relatively new to Wing Chun (Ving Tsun - WSL Lineage). The guys I've been working out with got theirs online through Annihilation or another online outlet, or had them custom made. I'll probably do the same thing since I haven't found a local distributor that has an inventory I can check out.


----------



## Domino (Apr 12, 2012)

Probably not local but I'm sure there are many in the U.S.
Just from checking google I found Orange County Martial Arts based in Dana point, towards southern Cali i think.
http://www.ocwingchun.com/


----------



## wingerjim (Apr 12, 2012)

For me, the free standing type does not give you the feedback of the type hanging on cross boards and mounted to the wall. This feedback from the jong is vital for many reasons. First it helps you solidify your stance. Second you can feel the energy from your hands to your feet. Third it moves much more like an opponent, which is the reason for the jong. If space is limited, you need to do what you must, but if not, I would go for the more traditional jong mounted via brakets to the wall.


----------



## almost a ghost (Apr 12, 2012)

I picked up a dummy for www.woodendummy.net, and was fortunate to get one of the last single-piece bodies, now they only do laminated, but that seems to be becoming the norm. The measurements/spacing for the arms are right on to what they are suppose to be and I'm happy with the quality of the arms and I opted for natural wood leg that is carved from a piece of found wood that naturally grew into the shape of the leg.

One of the students bought two free standing dummies fromwww.immortalmartialarts.com. One was the "standard" and the arms are way too wide for Wing Chun, but then he bought a "traditional" one and the measurements are much closer to what they should be. The only draw back if you're short then they won't work well for you.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2012)

almost a ghost said:


> I picked up a dummy for www.woodendummy.net, .



That thing on thier home page has padding.... that's just wrong on so many levels when you are talking CMA training


----------



## almost a ghost (Apr 12, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> That thing on thier home page has padding.... that's just wrong on so many levels when you are talking CMA training



Oh, that thing is a monstrosity. You should see the video of him demonstrating how it works if you want your brain to implode, but like I said before he makes a pretty nice traditional dummy.


----------



## caesjong (Apr 19, 2012)

Tames D said:


> I'm looking to buy a wooden dummy. I'm leaning toward a free standing type, although I'm prepared to change my mind. I'd like to be able to check out a good selection to determine the right one for me. So... anyone know of a place in Southern Calif, preferably Orange County or LA County where I can actually see an inventory in person? I'm just not comfotable going the online catalog route. Thanks.



checkout ebay..


----------



## Danny T (Apr 20, 2012)

Tames,

Check out www.woodendummy.net. I have 3 dummies made by Clark and they are excellent. 1 is approx 10 years old, one is 8 and the third is 5. They get used everyday by many different students and are in excellent shape. If I were shopping for another I was contact Clark. One of the major advantages of the laminate trunk is it less likely to crack like most solid trunk dummies are prone to. A well made dummy is a tool that if taken care of and used properly will last a life time and Clark's dummies are very well made.


----------



## WCman1976 (May 20, 2012)

I picked up this pretty good book on wooden dummy construction by a guy named Steve Schultz. He mentions www.woodendummy.net as well as little-raven.com. I'm building my dummy according to his book: PVC body with everything else still being made of wood. It's amazing how much the cost gets reduced!


----------



## Vajramusti (May 21, 2012)

WCman1976 said:


> I picked up this pretty good book on wooden dummy construction by a guy named Steve Schultz. He mentions www.woodendummy.net as well as little-raven.com. I'm building my dummy according to his book: PVC body with everything else still being made of wood. It's amazing how much the cost gets reduced!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Corinna at < http://www.little-raven.com/RS/MA/index.html> is my wing chun kung fu sister. She is superb in kung fu and also makes 
superb mook jongs. Hand crafted and well worth waiting for.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 22, 2012)

I have my wooden dummy from Scott over at Ulti-Mate. http://www.ulti-mate-wooden-dummies.co.uk/index.html

I have been very, very, very happy with it and it's propensity to take abuse!


----------

